# Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi



## vermesser (26. Januar 2010)

Ich möchte in diesem Jahr das erste Mal vom Strand mal nicht die Brandungsrute schwingen, sondern es etwas feiner angehen lassen...deshalb meine Frage: Ist es möglich, mit Spiro und Köderfisch bzw. Wurm aktiv auf Dorsche und Meerforelle zu angeln? Ich dachte so an einen langsam sinkenden Spiro, ein langes Vorfach und einen kleinen Köfi oder dicken Tauwurm/Wattwurm und dann langsam kurbeln...nur mit Pose is wohl nicht so gut für kleine Dorsche und Mefos hab ich mir sagen lassen und außerdem möchte ich ja grade das tiefe Schlucken von kleinen Dorschen gern vermeiden...aber beim aktiven Angeln dürfte ja keiner zum Schlucken kommen...und mit nem sinkenden Spiro und Watti müsste doch auch mal ne Platte einsteigen?

Insgesamt möchte ich einfach eine aktive, einfache, flexible Methode, um Fische zu fangen ohne ständig wie in der Brandung kleine Dorsche und Platte zu verangeln...und nebenbei möcht ich ne Chance auf ne Mefo?

Vom Gerät her dachte ich an ne 3-3,60 er Rute mit ca. 40 gr. Wurfgewicht, ne Rolle mit 25er und Spiro und Vorfach je nach Wind, Welle und Zielfisch...

Danke schonmal für Tipps und Ideen...


----------



## Reverend Mefo (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Moin,

So wie Du das beschreibst solltest Du alles an den Haken bekommen können, ob Dorsch, Mefo, Platte oder Horni. Wird auf jeden Fall funzen, Mit Taui oder Ringler auch bei den Silberlingen. Vorfach aber gut 3-3,5m und den Sbiro besser ohne Knallfarben.


----------



## Gemini (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Hallo, ich würde mit einer 3 bis 3.2 Meter langen Rute fischen, WG ist ok, auf Meerforelle im März mit Watt- oder besser noch Borsteworm (Seeringelwurm) funktioniert auch, habe auch schon auf kleine Köfis gefangen. Bessere Ergebnisse, zumindest auf MEFO habe ich aber mit Blinker + Springer-Montage erzielt, in 2009 haben bei drei DK-Touren alle (!) Meerforellen auf den Springer gebissen, was sicher nicht allgemein repräsentativ ist. Es macht meiner Meinung aber auch mehr Spass, ein wenig aktiver zu Fischen, also mit Spin-Montage. Wenn der Zielfisch Dorsch ist kann ich leider keine Tipps geben aber sicher andere hier im Forum.


----------



## vermesser (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Moin...na dann war das ja vielleicht ne gute Idee, was sich mein Hirn hier ausgedacht hat...allerdings muss ich nochmal mit der Vorfachlänge fragen...*3,5 Meter* ??? Wie soll man das sauber, möglichst noch bei Gegenwind, werfen??? Ich hätte maximal 1 m genommen...mehr nimmt man ja sonst auf Hornis auch eher selten...?

Ich dachte mir das so, in der Dämmerung mehr aktiv und flacher zu fischen, in der Dunkelheit dagegen mehr im Brandungsstil mit gelegentlichen Zupfern...und die Wurfweite mit Spiro ist ja durchaus mit schwerem Brandungsgerät vergleichbar. Beim Spinnen halt ohne Klimperkram, im Dunklen eher mit Spinnerblatt oder Perle? Und mit entsprechenden Haken dürften sich die Verluste in Grenzen halten...zumindest bei Barschen und kleinen Forellen bei uns sitzt der Haken dann meist vorne...


----------



## vermesser (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*



Gemini schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde mit einer 3 bis 3.2 Meter langen Rute fischen, WG ist ok, auf Meerforelle im März mit Watt- oder besser noch Borsteworm (Seeringelwurm) funktioniert auch, habe auch schon auf kleine Köfis gefangen. Bessere Ergebnisse, zumindest auf MEFO habe ich aber mit Blinker + Springer-Montage erzielt, in 2009 haben bei drei DK-Touren alle (!) Meerforellen auf den Springer gebissen, was sicher nicht allgemein repräsentativ ist. Es macht meiner Meinung aber auch mehr Spass, ein wenig aktiver zu Fischen, also mit Spin-Montage. Wenn der Zielfisch Dorsch ist kann ich leider keine Tipps geben aber sicher andere hier im Forum.




Wie montiere ich den Springer und welche Art und Größe von Fliegen? 

So´ne Rute habe ich (noch) nicht, aber für den Anfang sollte ne 2,40er zum Spinnen auf Mefo vielleicht auch klappen? Der Fisch weiß ja nicht, daß die Rute eigentlich zu kurz für ihn ist :q !


----------



## Gemini (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Vorfach, zumindest bei mir, bis 2m, alles darüber macht bei einer Rutenlänge von 3-3.20m keinen Sinn. Wenn entsprechend Wind geht hab zumindest ich mit Sbiro schon echt Probleme...

Wann willst du denn fischen gehen weil du von Dämmerung und Dunkelheit sprichst und wo?

Springermontagen gibt es sehr viele, meine Lieblinsmontage, aber bestimmt nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist ein durchgehendes Fluovorfach (1m) durch einem Wirbel gezogen mit straff anliegender Gummiperle, die der Fliege einen Abstand von 30 bis 40cm zum Blinker gewährleistet, wenn Springerbiss kommt zieht es den Blinker autom. nach oben. Und nein, ich habe so noch nie den Fisch mit dem Blinker-Drilling gehakt... Nebeneffekt ist dass sich der Blinker im Drill nicht so schnell an Algen oder Seegras verheddern kann.

Und stehst du mit Watstiefeln im Wasser oder fischst du vom Ufer? Weil wenn ich bis zur Hüfte im Wasser steh hätt ich mit 2.4m schon wieder ein Problem...


----------



## Gemini (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Meine Lieblings-Springerfliegen sind: Pattegrisen oder Shrimps in versch. Farben und Grössen, kommt aber wohl auf die Jahreszeit an. Ich habe im März/April auch verschiedene Top-Borsteworm Imitate versucht, aber zumindest in 2009 nicht den erwünschten, durchschlagenden Erfolg erzielt.


----------



## vermesser (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Da meine Freundin seit neuestem in Rostock wohnt, möchte ich irgendwo in der Ecke...Elmenhorst vielleicht, Börgerende, Nienhagen...hat da jemand ne Idee für gute Plätze?

Ich werde wahrscheinlich mit der Wathose los...allerdings ist die leider nicht hunderpro dicht, so daß über Oberschenkelhöhe schlecht wird...

Und normalerweise würde ich dann nachmittags los und angeln, bis mich die Lust verlässt...also meinetwegen von 17-0.00 Uhr oder so...oder funktioniert das morgens besser? Und starten wollte ich meine Versuche, sobald das Wetter es zulässt...vermutlich im März oder so...


----------



## vermesser (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

_meine Lieblinsmontage, aber bestimmt nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist ein durchgehendes Fluovorfach (1m) durch einem Wirbel gezogen mit straff anliegender Gummiperle, die der Fliege einen Abstand von 30 bis 40cm zum Blinker gewährleistet, wenn Springerbiss kommt zieht es den Blinker autom. nach oben. _

Sehr gute Idee...das ist quasi mein Brandungsvorfach...vom Prinzip her...und nein, ich hatte damit bisher NULL Tüdel...und keinen Fisch der an beiden Haken hing...na gut, außer ne Platte, aber die hatte beide Haken geschluckt #q !!


----------



## Gemini (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Ich habe im März/April glaub ich noch nie nach 17.00Uhr geangelt, aber bei deiner grossen Auswahl an Zielfischen ist das vlt. ok ; ) Ich kann wie gesagt nur über meine Erfahrungen in DK berichten und um 17.00Uhr sitz ich dort schon fast beim Abendessen und der feuchtfröhlichen 'Nachbesprechung' ...


----------



## vermesser (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Also doch eher am Tag oder morgens fischen? Ich kann ja zwischen den Angeltouren ein Mittagsschläfchen einschieben ;-) !!


----------



## Gemini (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

märz/april --> im dunklen schlafen 
juni/juli/august --> im hellen schlafen
september/oktober --> im dunklen schlafen

alles mefo, DK und meiner Erfahrung nach bezogen ; ))


----------



## vermesser (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Aha, das klingt ja interessant...und das Angeln macht erst Sinn, wenn das Wasser so um die 5 Grad hat, oder?


----------



## Gemini (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

sagen wir mal so, ich bin nach einem Termin bei B&O im Februar 2009 noch ein Wochenende am/im Wasser, und hab mir meinen **** abgefroren nach höchstens 1 Std. Angeln... Beantwortet das deine Frage? ; ))))


----------



## vermesser (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Ja #6 ! Die Erfahrung hab ich auch schon gemacht, allerdings im Süßwasser...war mehr rhetorisch gemeint :q ! Also erstmal basteln und einkaufen und dann gehts ab...


----------



## steven23883 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

http://www.salar.dk/tipsglidendeophn.html hier ne gute montage zur springerfliege


----------



## fantazia (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Und wenn mit Sbiro wieso dann unbedingt mit Köfi oder Wurm?Häng nee Fliege ran und gut ist.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*



fantazia schrieb:


> Und wenn mit Sbiro wieso dann unbedingt mit Köfi oder Wurm?Häng nee Fliege ran und gut ist.




Genau ! |uhoh:


----------



## fantazia (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Mit Köfi und Wurm wär mir viel zu nervig.Einmal zu doll durchgezogen und weg ist der Köder.


----------



## goeddoek (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Richtig - das ist keine Methode für Gewaltwürfe. Aber äußerst fängig


----------



## vermesser (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Ich werd mal verschiedene Möglichkeiten probieren...meine Erfahrung sagt nunmal, daß nix über einen Köder geht, der auch nach Nahrung schmeckt...und nicht nur so aussieht :q ! Is doch im See oder Fluss nicht anders...Köfi/Wurm läuft auch noch, wenn auf Kunstköder nix mehr geht...

Außerdem mache mir mal jemand vor, wie man ne Platte auf Kunstköder fängt? Ich seh das als ne Idee auf alles zu fischen, nicht nur auf Mefo. Wenn eine beißt, ok...wenn nicht...her mit de Dorsche und Platten :q !! Ich wollte den Schwerpunkt jetzt nicht unbedingt auf die Blanken legen...


----------



## vermesser (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Richtig - das ist keine Methode für Gewaltwürfe. Aber äußerst fängig



So hab ich mir das auch gedacht  ! Und die Auswahl an Spiros ist ja riesig, da sollte doch von Ententeich bis gute Welle was zu machen sein...und fast für jede Wassertiefe...


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Wieso sollte man damit denn nicht etwas fester werfen können?

Mit nem Seeringler am Brandungsgerät kann man doch auch voll durchziehen...

Ich werd das im Mai mal in Dänemark testen.

Vielleicht komme ich ja so zu meiner ersten Meerforelle.|rolleyes


----------



## fantazia (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

War auch eher auf Wattwurm und Köfi bezogen.Und beim Brandungsangeln wirft man ja meist auch nur einmal aus und nicht immer wieder.Naja muss jeder selber wissen ich bleib bei der Fliege wenn ich mit Sbiro angel weil ich damit auch immer gut gefangen habe und es einfach weniger rumgefummel ist.


----------



## vermesser (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man damit denn nicht etwas fester werfen können?
> 
> Mit nem Seeringler am Brandungsgerät kann man doch auch voll durchziehen...



Stimmt, so hab ich das noch nicht betrachtet...mit ner langen, nicht allzu harten Rute und Watt- bzw. Seeringelwurm müsste der Wurf doch eher weicher ausfallen als am Brandungsgerät ;+ !? Schön mit Ködernadel auf´n großen Haken...


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*



fantazia schrieb:


> War auch eher auf Wattwurm und Köfi bezogen.Und beim Brandungsangeln wirft man ja meist auch nur einmal aus und nicht immer wieder.Naja muss jeder selber wissen ich bleib bei der Fliege wenn ich mit Sbiro angel weil ich damit auch immer gut gefangen habe und es einfach weniger rumgefummel ist.





Ei, des hat ja auch Keiner bestritten, dass die olle Fliege oder ein Stück Blech nicht auch super fängig ist...

Jeder so wie er mag!


----------



## vermesser (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Das stimmt, ich seh das auch so, das in bestimmten Situationen ein Kunstköder im Vorteil ist...aber grad an schwierigen Tagen oder für Anfänger ist doch ein Naturköder dankbarer und verzeiht eher Fehler...wenn ich einen Blinker nicht führen kann, fängt er nicht...ein treibender Wurm schon  !!


----------



## kraft 67 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Nicht zuletzt gibt`s ja auch Watti - Imitate einer bekannten Firma , die auch 
Zeugs für`n Forellenpuff herstellt , halten bestimmt länger und fangen bewegt auch Nichtmefos . Testberichte dann bitte hier , bin gespannt...
Sch..... Theoretisiererei - will an`s Wasser:c


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*



kraft 67 schrieb:


> Nicht zuletzt gibt`s ja auch Watti - Imitate einer bekannten Firma , die auch
> Zeugs für`n Forellenpuff herstellt , halten bestimmt länger und fangen bewegt auch Nichtmefos . Testberichte dann bitte hier , bin gespannt...
> Sch..... Theoretisiererei - will an`s Wasser:c



Ja, den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon...gibts auch Imitationen von Seeringelwürmern? Allerdings sind die Fänge mit den Dingern unterirdisch, oder kann jemand was anderes sagen? Hat schon mal jemand richtig was auf die Dinger gefangen |rolleyes ? Auch so für spontane Aktionen am Sonntag, wenn es keine Wattis gibt.

Im übrigen wollen wir wohl alle ans Wasser #q ! Aber ca. 10 cm Neuschnee fördern das nicht grad #d !


----------



## Hellge (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Moin, kauf das Zeug bloß nicht, damit fängt man überhaupt nichts. Selbst die Krabben machen einen Bogen um das Zeug.


Grüße Helge


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Das hab ich doch fast befürchtet, daß die Dinger so fängig nicht sind, hab noch nie was anderes gehört...schade, die Idee ist ja nicht schlecht #6 ! Aber dann werd ich wohl doch mit Naturködern oder Fliegen angeln!

Es gibt doch sogar Imitationen von Sandaalen ne? Die sind doch dann bestimmt genau so ENORM FÄNGIG ;+ ?


----------



## Hellge (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Ich meine mit Naturköder als Fetzen oder Streifen bist du bestimmt besser bedient als mit den Imitationen, schon allein wegen dem natürlichen Geruch.
Die Gulp Würmer stinken wie die Pest#d
Ansonsten gibts ja noch ne Menge Streamer, Blinker und Fliegen.


----------



## fantazia (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das hab ich doch fast befürchtet, daß die Dinger so fängig nicht sind, hab noch nie was anderes gehört...schade, die Idee ist ja nicht schlecht #6 ! Aber dann werd ich wohl doch mit Naturködern oder Fliegen angeln!
> 
> Es gibt doch sogar Imitationen von Sandaalen ne? Die sind doch dann bestimmt genau so ENORM FÄNGIG ;+ ?


Moin,

 ein Kollege von mir hat die auch mal getestet hatte zwar auch schon öfters Mefos damit aber scheiss auf diese Gummiwürmer:q.Wenn es sowas sein soll es gibt auch Wattwurm und Sandaal Fliegen.Und Naturköder ist halt immer doof weil man damit leicht mal nen Fisch verangelt wenn man nicht aufpasst und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt anschlägt.
Deshalb werden die wohl bei uns auch selten und ungerne gesehen.Wüsste aber auch nicht wieso damit statt Fliege oder Blech.

Mit Fliege kannst du übrigends auch alles wie mit Wurm fangen.Klar Platte sind wohl eher Zufall aber auch mit Sbiro und Wurm oder Köfi wirst du wohl eher selten mal nen Platten haben.Aber Dorsch und Mefo sind doch auch ganz nett oder?


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*



fantazia schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ein Kollege von mir hat die auch mal getestet hatte zwar auch schon öfters Mefos damit aber scheiss auf diese Gummiwürmer:q.Wenn es sowas sein soll es gibt auch Wattwurm und Sandaal Fliegen.Und Naturköder ist halt immer doof weil man damit leicht mal nen Fisch verangelt wenn man nicht aufpasst und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt anschlägt.
> Deshalb werden die wohl bei uns auch selten und ungerne gesehen.Wüsste aber auch nicht wieso damit statt Fliege oder Blech.
> ...



Ich versteh das ständige Argument gegen Naturköder mit dem Verangeln nicht ;+ ? Bei Spirofischen hat man doch die Rute ständig in der Hand, da schluckt doch selbst ein Barsch kaum mal ???? Beim Brandungsangeln ist das doch viel, viel schlimmer, oder wie pult Ihr die lütten Platten heil von dem riesigen Haken??? Und erzähle mir keiner, daß er jedesmal die Mundschnur kappt und neu bindet?? Und selbst ein Blinker wird doch gern mal frontal inhaliert??

Und nochmal...es geht nicht primär um Mefos, es geht um die Flexibilität...sinkender Spiro, stationär oder langsam über Grund mit Watti...Platte und Dorsch, das klappt ja auch mit Ziehen an der Brandungsrute...schwebender Spiro im Mittelwasser mit Fliege oder Wurm auf Mefo...schwimmender Spiro und Oberfläche plus Fetzen auf Hornis!! Das alles mit leichtem Gerät und je nach den äußeren Bedingungen...perfektes Spürangeln...ODER?


----------



## fantazia (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*



vermesser schrieb:


> Bei Spirofischen hat man doch die Rute ständig in der Hand, da schluckt doch selbst ein Barsch kaum mal ????


Moin,

da hast du recht mit richtiger Führung wird es wohl kaum zu einem schlucken kommen.Spüre mit Geflochtener praktisch jeden Zupfer.Dachte du fischt das erste mal mit Sbiro und dann hat man als Anfänger im Meer bei Strömung,Wind und Wellen halt oft damit zu kämpfen Kontakt zu halten.Aber wenn man immer konzentriert bei der Sache ist dann klappt das schon und man merkt den Biss.


----------



## fantazia (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und nochmal...es geht nicht primär um Mefos, es geht um die Flexibilität...sinkender Spiro, stationär oder langsam über Grund mit Watti...Platte und Dorsch, das klappt ja auch mit Ziehen an der Brandungsrute...schwebender Spiro im Mittelwasser mit Fliege oder Wurm auf Mefo...schwimmender Spiro und Oberfläche plus Fetzen auf Hornis!! Das alles mit leichtem Gerät und je nach den äußeren Bedingungen...perfektes Spürangeln...ODER?


Kannst du praktisch auch alles mit Fliege machen.Vorteil du brauchst keine Naturköder und musst nicht immer nen neuen Wurm rantüddeln.Nachteil ist halt das du wohl eher selten nen Platten bekommst.Aber je nach Gebiet wirst du eh meist nur Dorsch und Mefo haben auch mit Wurm.Chance wird aber natürlich grösser sein als mit Fliege.Musst du entscheiden falsch ist nix von beiden.Und zu not testest du halt beides mal aus und findest selber raus was dir am besten gefällt.Paar Mefoblinker würde ich auch mitnehmen schaden kann das nie.


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*



fantazia schrieb:


> Paar Mefoblinker würde ich auch mitnehmen schaden kann das nie.



Hihi, danke...ich seh schon, wir sind uns doch weitgehend einig...ich besorg mir jetzt ordentlich Mefo- und Dorschblinker, ein Sortiment Fliegen und Spiros...und wenn es wärmer wird, passende Naturköder...und dann werden wir sehen was besser läuft...ne Allroundrute mit 60gr. Wurfgewicht, ne Rolle mit 25er Mono plus Spule mit Geflochtene...und dann kann man...zumindest theoretisch...alles fangen, was Flossen hat #6 !

Mich nervt halt einfach nur dieses ständige "Genörgel" gegen die "Wurmangler"...beim Brandungsangeln gehen ständig kleine Dorsche und Platte drauf, beim Pilken vom Kutter schafft es auch kaum ein kleiner Dorsch...und wegen der kleinen Möglichkeit, daß es beim vernünftigen Naturköderangeln mal ne Mefo trifft, jedes Mal diese Diskussionen. Ich möchte ja genau deshalb vom Brandungsangeln weg, um diese "Kollateralschäden" zu vermeiden...siehe mein erster Post #h !


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

By the way...welche Dorsch- und Mefoblinker bzw. Wobbler könnt Ihr empfehlen...ich habe einige Spökets, Tobis, Solvekroggen oder so ähnlich...alles in verschiedenen Farben...und dazu schmale, silberne Blinker aus dem Süßwasser.

Welche Fliegen in welcher Farbe sind in welcher Hakengröße gut...bin beim Fliegenfischen komplett unbeleckt !

Als Ausrüstung fürs erste würde ich ne 2,70 er mit 60 gr. mitnehmen und vielleicht ne 2,40 er mit 40 gr. ?

Restliche Anschaffungen tätige ich nach eigenen Erfahrungen bzw. ersten Erfolgen.


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*



fantazia schrieb:


> Dachte du fischt das erste mal mit Sbiro und dann hat man als Anfänger im Meer bei Strömung,Wind und Wellen halt oft damit zu kämpfen Kontakt zu halten.Aber wenn man immer konzentriert bei der Sache ist dann klappt das schon und man merkt den Biss.



Ja danke. Ich hab schon öfter mit Spiro geangelt, aber eher auf Barsch und Hecht. 

Und an der Ostsee sonst vom Strand oder von den Seebrücken mit Brandungsgerät...aber das ist mir zu schwerfällig und unflexibel...wenn in dem Buhnenfeld kein Fisch ist, fängt man auch nix...mit Spiro geh ich ne Buhne weiter  !


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*



Hellge schrieb:


> Moin, kauf das Zeug bloß nicht, damit fängt man überhaupt nichts. Selbst die Krabben machen einen Bogen um das Zeug.
> 
> 
> Grüße Helge


 und das ist völlig falsch #d habe selber gesehen das die dinger abrocken #6da standen die am strand alle mit blechflitze  und nix 
ausser der eine mit spiro und gummi würmer 
3 silberblanke mefos :vik:und jetzt kommst du 
lg andre


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Generell ist Deine Idee doch nicht schlecht. 
Wenn Du einen Köfi aufziehst, dann anschließend über die Hakenspitze ein Stück vom "Einweckgummi" schieben. Schon hält der Köfi. Ähnlich mit den Würmern verfahren, nur würde ich dann vorher über dem Haken kleinere Borsten mit anbinden. Verhindert, dass die Würmer runter rutschen. Sie bleiben dann länger gstreckt auf dem Vorfach. Auch eine Kombi aus Seeringler und Gummiwurm ist möglich. Erst den Ringler aufziehen, dann den Gummiwurm nachschieben. Der Gummiwurm muß nicht sehr lang sein. Er verhindert wieder das runterrutschen des Ringlers vom Haken und hält viiiieeele Würfe aus. #6

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## vermesser (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Generell ist Deine Idee doch nicht schlecht.
> Wenn Du einen Köfi aufziehst, dann anschließend über die Hakenspitze ein Stück vom "Einweckgummi" schieben. Schon hält der Köfi. Ähnlich mit den Würmern verfahren, nur würde ich dann vorher über dem Haken kleinere Borsten mit anbinden. Verhindert, dass die Würmer runter rutschen. Sie bleiben dann länger gstreckt auf dem Vorfach. Auch eine Kombi aus Seeringler und Gummiwurm ist möglich. Erst den Ringler aufziehen, dann den Gummiwurm nachschieben. Der Gummiwurm muß nicht sehr lang sein. Er verhindert wieder das runterrutschen des Ringlers vom Haken und hält viiiieeele Würfe aus. #6
> 
> Gruß Rolf #h



Ich kann diesen Ideen nur voll zustimmen #6#6...das mit den Borsten macht man ja in der Brandung auch :vik: !!


----------



## Hellge (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> und das ist völlig falsch #d habe selber gesehen das die dinger abrocken #6da standen die am strand alle mit blechflitze  und nix
> ausser der eine mit spiro und gummi würmer
> 3 silberblanke mefos :vik:und jetzt kommst du
> lg andre



Hi Andre, reden wir von den selben Gummiwürmern? Ich hatte die in schwarz/glitter benutzt.http://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod...om-/dimg/244fdd9d7cfa2e41a6110a447519095c.jpg

Und nüscht hat gebissen:c Vielleicht waren auch keine Fische vor Ort:q


----------



## vermesser (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

So, ich krame meinen Trööt einfach nochmal raus...da ich so langsam angelheiß bin...glaubt Ihr, ein erster Versuch verspricht Aussicht auf Erfolg? Ich würde am Wochenende doch glatt mal einen Spaziergang machen und meine neue Rute mitnehmen...paar Blinker oder einen Wurm...oder mach ich zum Probewerfen lieber ein hakenloses Blei ran, weil es eh hoffnungslos ist?


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Hi,
bin eben erst über den Thread gestolpert. Hast Du alternativ zum Sbiro mal über das Thema "Buttlöffel" nachgedacht? Die vorgehensweise wäre ähnlich: Seeringelwurm am kurzen(!) Vorfach hinter dem Buttlöffel, dann langsam einzupfen. Du fischst Grundnäher als mit Sbiro, also vielleicht mehr auf Plattfische und weniger auf Mefos. Die Montage ist vielleicht etwas robuster was Wind angeht (20 cm Vorfach und höheres Gewicht).

Ich muss leider zugeben, dass ich keinen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben kann, ich habe nur zwei Buttlöffel hier rumliegen, die sich gemeinsam mit mir auf den Dänemark-Urlaub (Hvide Sande) im Juni freuen :q

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## vermesser (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Nein, bisher nicht. Wie fische ich Buttlöffel und wo gibts die, was wiegen die? Ist spezielles Gerät notwendig oder neben der Mefo-Rute usw. einfach nur die Dinger...?


----------



## vermesser (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Oder funktioniert das auch auch mit einem Effzett oder Ähnlichem??? Von welchem Gewicht und welcher Art der Führung reden wir hier? Klingt interessant...


----------



## vermesser (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Könnte man nicht theoretisch auch mit einem Dropshot plus Watt- bzw. Gummiwurm auf Platte fischen??? So viele Fragen #d ???


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Hi,
die günstigsten Buttlöffel habe ich hier gefunden: http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Buttloeffel/
Gewichte gibt es von dort 30 bis 100 Gramm, ich habe mir 40 und 50 Gramm geholt, da ich in Hvide Sande mit etwas mehr Wind und Strömung rechne. Ich habe vor, die mit einer mittleren Spinnrute (WG bis 55 Gramm) zu fischen. Spezielles Gerät braucht man sonst nicht, nur ein kurzes Vorfach hinten dran (20-25cm, was ich so gelesen habe) und einen passenden Haken für Seeringelwürmer o.ä., also schön langschenklig. Lockperlen oder so kann man vielleicht noch dranmachen, habe ich aber nicht unbedingt vor. Ich würde geflochtene Schnur nehmen, aber am Ende ein Fluorocarbonvorfach vor dem Löffel, um bei Grundkontakt mehr Sicherheit zu haben.

Die Technik ist recht einfach, auswerfen so weit es geht und dann "reinjiggen", also immer mit kurzen oder längeren Pausen reinzupfen. Der Buttlöffel soll dabei Sand aufwirbeln und damit die Fische anlocken.

Das geht sicher auch mit einem Effzett, die Buttlöffel sind allerdings deutlich massiver und kleiner als ein vergleichbarer "normaler" Blinker. Ich denke, damit hast Du mehr und schneller Grundkontakt.

So viel zur Theorie, wie gesagt, ich habe mir das auch nur angelesen, in verschiedenen Foren oder auf Angelseiten findet man ab und zu kurze Berichte. Wenn Du es mal versuchen willst, sag mir Bescheid, ich würde mich freuen, mal Erfahrungsberichte aus erste Hand zu hören. Ich werde erst im Juni zum Buttlöffeln kommen, vorher kann ich nur von Dänemark träumen...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*



vermesser schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht theoretisch auch mit einem Dropshot plus Watt- bzw. Gummiwurm auf Platte fischen??? So viele Fragen #d ???


Ein normale Brandungsvorfach mit Blei am Ende und einem oder zwei Haken obendrüber ist ja einer DS-Montag sehr ähnlich, nur eine Spur gröber. Soll heißen: Meiner Meinung nach schon. Hab da aber keine ERfahrung.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## vermesser (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi,
> die günstigsten Buttlöffel habe ich hier gefunden: http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Buttloeffel/
> Gewichte gibt es von dort 30 bis 100 Gramm, ich habe mir 40 und 50 Gramm geholt, da ich in Hvide Sande mit etwas mehr Wind und Strömung rechne. Ich habe vor, die mit einer mittleren Spinnrute (WG bis 55 Gramm) zu fischen. Spezielles Gerät braucht man sonst nicht, nur ein kurzes Vorfach hinten dran (20-25cm, was ich so gelesen habe) und einen passenden Haken für Seeringelwürmer o.ä., also schön langschenklig. Lockperlen oder so kann man vielleicht noch dranmachen, habe ich aber nicht unbedingt vor. Ich würde geflochtene Schnur nehmen, aber am Ende ein Fluorocarbonvorfach vor dem Löffel, um bei Grundkontakt mehr Sicherheit zu haben.
> 
> ...




Also ich werde das auf alle Fälle vorher ausprobieren...denke mal gegen Ostern...!! Ich stell meine Erfahrungen hier rein...es klingt auf alle Fälle gut.


----------



## vermesser (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Oh wei, die Dinger gibts ja in massig Farben...ob das einen Unterschied macht?


----------



## vermesser (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Hmm, ein Brandungsvorfach wird aber stationär gefischt...ich muss wohl wirklich mal experimentieren...immer nur Brandungsrute rein oder Blinker einjuckeln ist ja nicht soooooooo kreativ...und Versuch macht kluch...


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Die Idee mit dem Buttlöffel ist doch sehr gut. #6
Betse Infos dazu bekommst Du vom Mitglied "Nordangler"!
Farbe in Bronze oder rot. Gewicht 27 - 50 Gramm.
Das Vorfach am Buttlöffel sollte 20 - 25 cm betragen und eher steif sein. Dann hast du weniger tüddel nach dem Auswurf. Monofile Schnur von 0,50 mm paßt schon. #6
Ein Wattwurm (sichern wegen verrutschen) und einen Seeringler drauf und los geht`s. #6
Strandabschnitte mit tieferem Wasser, so 4 - 5 m in Wurfweite sind von großer Bedeutung. #6
Na dann Petri! |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Danke fürs Petri...hihi, hab noch Amnesia, das müsste ideal sein...ich sehe schon, ich komm meiner Methode mit einer Rute und hoher Flexibilität und guten Fangaussichten langsam näher...

Ich packe meine Tasche und nehme mit: Rute, Rolle, Spiros, Buttlöffel, Fliegen, Blinker, Vorfächer, Tauwürmer, Wattwürmer, Blinker und Wobbler...hab ich was vergessen? Oder hat schon wer so gefischt?? Damit von Buhne zu Buhne sollte doch was alles fangbar sein, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Reverend Mefo (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Moin,

Das klingt doch alles recht spassversprechend. Ich selber habe mir letztes Jahr einen Buttlöffel zugelegt, habe ihn aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Mit 40g ist der mit ner steifen Meforute gut zu bewegen, erst recht bei kurzem und steifem Vorfach. Und an den Molen ist auch was zu holen, wenn nicht gerade Ententeich herrscht.

Weiterer Vorteil: Wenn die Kneifer unterwegs sind, kriegst Du früher mit, ob Sie sich an deinem Geschepper zu schaffen machen, da Du immer Kontakt zum Köder hast.

Musst wohl nur drauf achten, dass Du nicht über hängerträchtigem Grund fischt.

Wir haben im Herbst vom Boot aus beim Driftfischen auf Platte sehr gut gefangen #6 , und der Buttlöffel kommt dieses Jahr mit nach DK 


Gruß,

RM


----------



## Rosi (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Moin in die Runde, der Buttlöffel fliegt nicht weit und wir haben hier zwischen Rostock und Rerik keinen Strandabschnitt mehr, an dem es schnell tief wird. Sbirolino und Wurm erfordert einige Übung. Das liest sich immer alles so einfach, doch wenn ich schon Halbsinker lese:g. Man wirft in höchstens 2-3m tiefes Wasser und das Vorfach ist knapp 2m lang. Da schleift der Wurm schon am schwimmenden Vorfach, oder du kurbelst den ein wie einen Blinker.

Man kann halt nicht alles haben. Entweder du fischst auf Plattfisch oder auf Dorsch oder auf Meerforelle/Hornhecht. 

Mit Würmern auf Meerforelle, davon halte ich überhaupt nichts. Du verangelst die Lütten.

Warum willst du dir überhaupt solche Umstände mit tüdeligem Sbirolinos antun? Kauf dir 5 Blinker, montiere einen Circle Hoock dran und ab geht die Post. In der Morgendämmerung Kupfer, am Tage grau/gelb und nachts schwarz/gold.
Langsames Einholen für Dorsch und Grund abtasten, zackiges Einholen knapp unter der Oberfläche für Meerforellen/Hornfisch. Plätze? Immer dort wo die anderen stehen, bald ist der Strand wieder voller Watangler.

Wenn du Flundern und Meerforellen möchtest, dann stellst du eben eine Brandungsrute auf und gehst ein Stück weiter mit der Spinnrute blinkern.


----------



## vermesser (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Naja, wir werden sehen...ich probier mich vielfältig. Eine Zusammenfassung dieser Möglichkeiten wird schon fängig sein.

Aus der Diskussion, ob man mit Naturködern Forellen fangen darf/sollte möchte ich mich ganz klar raushalten...das ist ne Ansichtssache. Jedenfalls tut MIR (meine Meinung!!) ein verangelter kleiner Platter oder Dorsch in der Brandung oder ein kleiner Barsch im Süßwasser genauso leid, wie eine Forelle, auch wenn das einige mit Sicherheit als Sakrileg ansehen...ein Fisch ist ein Fisch und die sollte man ALLE so schonend wie möglich behandeln...!!


----------



## vermesser (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Ungefähr SO hab ich mir das vorgestellt: 

http://www.meerforelle.net/pdf/angelwoche_meerforellen.pdf


----------



## Rosi (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Ja, dieser Beitrag ist uralt. Heute schreibt man Sbirolino, die schwimmenden sind wirklich schwimmend und sinken nicht langsam, die Montage sieht auch etwas anders aus und unter dem Sbirolino, nach der Perle ist ein Wirbel mit Karabiner. So kann das Vorfach fix getauscht werden. Was meinst du wie langweilig solch ein Fischen ist.Du wirfst mit 10g Sbirolino vielleicht 40m und kurbelst diese dann in 5 Minuten ein. Kontakt mußt du haben, sonst bemerkst du die Bisse nicht. Dazu muß es ziemlich wellenlos sein, sonst treibt der Sbiro schneller als du kurbeln möchtest. 
Ich angle oft so ähnlich auf Mefos, doch mit Streamern am 2m Vorfach und Sbirolino in 30g.


----------



## vermesser (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*



Rosi schrieb:


> Was meinst du wie langweilig solch ein Fischen ist.Du wirfst mit 10g Sbirolino vielleicht 40m und kurbelst diese dann in 5 Minuten ein.




Ok, das mag sein. Ich probier das mal und denn gucken wa mal...! Ansitzangeln ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt aufregend...und Spinnen nun auch nicht immer effektiv...


----------



## Mefospezialist (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Also hier habe ich schon mal etwas zu dem Thema geschrieben:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=121303

einfach mal reinschauen und garantiert fängig!

Gruß David


----------



## goeddoek (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Moin David |wavey:

Nu vertell mool - wie waren deine Ergebnisse ? :m


----------



## Mefospezialist (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Moin Goeddoek,

ich habe zumeist zwei Ruten mit on the Beach.

Eine Rute zum Blechwerfen und eine Rute mit Spiro und Seerigngelwürmern.
Entgegen dem was ich dem Thread geschrieben habe funzt es ohne Auftriebskugeln und Lockperlen besser.

Haken 1/0 oder 2/0 Langschenklig
Vorfach 0.35er Fuorcarbon ja nach Wind zwischen 1Meter und 2Meter Lang
Spiro zu 95% schwimmend zwischen 15 und 30gr.
Hauptschnur ist bei mir 0,17er Fireline
Mit einer Wattwurmnadel komplett aufgezogen

Die Fänge sind gegenüber Blech überragend, so meine feststellung.
Da ich meistens mit meiner Frau an den Strand gehe wechseln wir uns meistens ab entweder Sie Blech und ich Ringler oder umgekehrt.

Mein Fazit:
Der Ringler ist Blech weit überlegen! 80% meiner Mefos habe ich auf Ringler gefangen und das ist schon ne Hausnummer und wenn Blechwerfer schneidern hab ich zumeist doch ein bis zwei Forellen.
Vorteil: Von allen gehakten Fischen habe ich bis jetzt nur 1 verloren!
Und noch etwas: 
Entgegen der weitverbreiteten Meinung das mit solchen Montagen kleine Fische verangelt werden habe ich festgestellt das dies nicht so ist! Bis jetzt sind nur zwei untermaßige dabei gewesen und die Haken saßen bei allen Fischen vorn im Maul und keiner im Schlund.

Ich denke das so etwas wirklich nur passiert wenn man nicht aktiv mit der Montage Fischt sondern ein Schwimmer oder ein schwimmenden Spiro auswirft und dann einfach die Rute abstellt und wartet bis etwas beißt. Man merkt den Biss dann wahrscheinlich erst so spät das der Haken schon tief im Schlund sitzt.

Ich kann nur sagen probiert es aus!

Ich bin momentan dabei zu versuchen Kunst und Natur zu vereinen. Springerfliege und Seerigelwurm.
Vorfächer bin ich grad am tüdeln und dieses wird dann auf Langeland im April aqusgiebig getestet.

Gruß David

p.s. wer Fragen dazu hat kann gerne PN schreiben  |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (8. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle/Dorsch mit Spiro/Wurm/Köfi*

Hab meine Ideen im Urlaub mal einem kleinen Praxistest unterzogen...was soll ich sagen...auf Platte funzt es mit Taui und die sind schön vorn gehakt, so daß auch untermaßige schonend zurück können, hab mit sinkendem Spiro am Grund gefischt...ne Etage höher habe ich leider nix gefangen, allerdings auch nicht auf Blech...also war einfach kein Fisch da, weil die Blech und Fuselwerfer um mich rum auch nix hatten...


----------

